# high or low targets



## bownutco (Dec 31, 2004)

Shooting the vegas face, I shoot consistainly above 290, most common around 293, best is 298.... 80-90% of my misses are on the upper target, does not matter if I start shooting low or high. any thoughts??


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Extra breath pace your shots to use the whole 2 minutes


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

what I did when I was practicing for Vegas, ( I sat it that way, because my club doesn't shoot any Vegas style leagues, so al I could do was "practice" on the Vegas face for preparation to go to Vegas) was to always shoot with the target in the higher position. that seemed to help get the muscles used to shooting well, in that higher position.
when you think about it, it's a good thing to do with a 5 spot target too, because there are tournaments that use high and low lines in 5 spot. so why not work towards grooving your shot to work well on the upper target all the time.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I used to have the same problem. Always shot the bottom better than the top. In my case it was failure to engage my back muscles strongly enough. More weight on my back bars also helped a little as did raising my peep about 1/8" so I could keep my head more upright during the shot.

The source of this problem can be any of the same problems that afflict archers who hold low:

1. Form... commonly a high/weak bow shoulder and / or release shoulder.
2. Draw too long....often a contributor to #1.
3. Too much mass weight....also commonly contributes to leaning back and #1.
4. Tiller
5. Shot sequence.... development of the shot prior to stopping the pin on the spot.
6. Weak anchor.
7. Loss of back tension as you settle into full draw
8. Tilting head forward to get nose on the string with short bows
9. Trying to hold your bow UP primarily with your bow arm - you should use your bow arm to hold it away from you. Hold it up with your back
10. Shoulder alignment.
11. Peep height - if you have to tilt your head down to see through your peep, it tends to tilt everything down.
12. D-loop too long or too short.
13. loss of focus
14. stance
15. physical problems with your back, shoulders, neck, legs or hips

Add to this list the thought that "I always shoot the bottom target better". Once you say that, even if it's just to yourself, you set yourself up for problems. 

Develop a positive mental approach and figure out what form flaw is causing this.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## bownutco (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks, I shot 2---150's (5 ends)on high position target last week by just shooting the higher position target in all of my practices!!! 
I do find as I get tired,,, I aim longer and forget to engage the back musles to pull through the shot,,, I'm working on it.. Thanks!!!


----------



## bownutco (Dec 31, 2004)

aread,,,,, Thank you very much!!!! I took 3/4 turn off bottom limb, and the bow held unbelievable,,,, shot a 296 lastnight and a 300 this morning, more than 1/2 x's,, I am super happy now... Thanks !!! I find the I can pull through the shot easier now that I'm not fighting to aim... Thanks again!!! 

bownutco


----------



## xavier102772 (Sep 2, 2010)

Tagged. Great summary of holding low possible fixes. Need to go over these myself. Having a holding low issue myself.


----------



## SamWhiteArchery (Jan 16, 2015)

Make sure you use your hips as your main axis, This is because if you are moving your shoulders to aim up on the top target it could lead to rough releases and weak shots.


----------



## HIArcher (Mar 3, 2013)

Tagged


----------

